# Detroit Shock Announce 2009 Preseason Schedule



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Detroit Shock announced its 2009 preseason schedule today in preparation for the franchise's 12th WNBA Season. The 2008 WNBA Champions will open the preseason in Chicago, head back home for a 'School Day' game at The Palace, then travel to northern Michigan for a meeting versus the Western Conference Champion San Antonio Silver Stars.To wrap up their first week of training camp, the Shock travel to the Windy City on May 22 in Detroit's only preseason road game of 2009 to take on Candice Dupree, Sylvia Fowles and the Chicago Sky on their home court at the UIC Pavilion at 6:30 p.m. ET.

The Shock will then return home to The Palace of Auburn Hills where this time they will play host to the Sky in a 11:00 a.m. ET 'School Day' match-up on May 27th. For this fun-and-interactive day of basketball, schools are able to purchase discounted tickets ($8 if paid before April 15, $10 after), which along with admission to the game include a 'School Comes First' rally at halftime. 
In Detroit's last game of the preseason, on Saturday, May 30, the Shock will head north to Traverse City, Michigan, where they will be spotlighted in the 'Grand Traverse Resort & Spa Basketball Classic'. 
"Any time we get the chance to display the finest women's basketball in the world to a new audience, we take it," said Detroit Shock Chief Operating Officer, Craig Turnbull. "Traverse City affords us the opportunity to show off the incredible skills of our championship players to many fans that have never seen a live WNBA game."

While in Traverse City, the team will host a three-hour basketball clinic at Traverse City West High School where players and coaches will give hands-on instruction to participants who will then get to see the team in action in a 2008 WNBA Finals rematch versus the San Antonio Silver Stars at 7:00 p.m. ET.
The cost to register for the Traverse City clinic and game is $80 until April 6th and $100 after. Tickets to just the game can be purchased for $25, which includes VIP seating and a meet and greet with the team post-game or $15 for a general admission ticket.
Tickets to both Shock home preseason games are available online at DetroitShock.com, or by phone at 248-377-0100 for the 'School Day' game or 248-377-8614 for the 'Grand Traverse Resort & Spa Basketball Classic'.
2009 DETROIT SHOCK PRESEASON SCHEDULE 
Day Date Visiting Team Home Team Local Time Location 
Fri. May 22 Detroit Chicago 7:30 p.m. Chicago, Illinois 
Wed. May 27 Chicago Detroit 11:00 a.m. Auburn Hills, Mich. 
Sat. May 30 San Antonio Detroit 7:00 p.m. Traverse City, Mich.


----------

